# gas line rough in height for dryer and stove?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Main guide line is DIY's should never install gas lines. Hire the gas company or gas certified plumber. It requires a special licence.


----------



## graysqwrl (May 17, 2010)

well... seeing as I already re-did the main line, the line to the water heater, furnace, and fire place I'm kinda in the thick of it

So, I've run all the way to where the stove and dryer will go... just wondering if there's a specific termination height I should be aware of. Or minimum/max height.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

graysqwrl said:


> well... seeing as I already re-did the main line, the line to the water heater, furnace, and fire place I'm kinda in the thick of it
> 
> So, I've run all the way to where the stove and dryer will go... just wondering if there's a specific termination height I should be aware of. Or minimum/max height.


 we set gas valve for dryer about 40" off floor....and as far as stove...if up through floor which i suggest about 2" from wall....if it comes out of wall we come up 3" off floor...ben


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

@only1seagall
Why are you barking at the wrong tree?
What joecaption said is in the code book,
Maybe you should mock your building department instead.
Google "DIY and gas accidents" before you write such an idiotic posting.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

A little late to be complaining, anyways. Its a 10 year old thread.


----------



## jpvorwerk (1 mo ago)

Our gas utility company allows DIY installation as long as it's inspected by them


----------

